# freezing day at Sykes



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went out to the beach side for 3 hours with some live shrimp. Caught 1 sheepshead @ 18 inches. Talked to some of the winter warriors out their and one guy said he caught 9 or 10 sheepshead on fiddler crabs. So next time I am going out to the gulf side to see what is biting.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a hit or miss on what bait they will hit best on each day, best bet is to take about a dozen or 2 of crabs and shrimp and figure out from there


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I like Fiddler Crabs the best and just keep the in my jacket pocket as I go from one piling to the next. If you bring your hook up empty you're in the right spot..!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

RandyGuy said:


> Went out to the beach side for 3 hours with some live shrimp. Caught 1 sheepshead @ 18 inches. Talked to some of the winter warriors out their and one guy said he caught 9 or 10 sheepshead on fiddler crabs. So next time I am going out to the gulf side to see what is biting.


How big we're the shrimp and were you fishing them whole/live? I've had good luck on fresh dead pieces of larger Shrimp. Again, it's just what they want that day.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

The shrimp ranged in size from medium size to pretty large and they were whole live


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Small to medium live whole shrimp. But they died in an hour got them gbbt


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you have an bubble machine on them? The ones I got stayed alive until I was done fishing for the day with a bubble machine on them


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Always have a bubbler and I switched the batteries out for new ones and checked the hose line to make sure it was bubbling.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

That's weird, I usually ask them to add a little extra water, try that next time to see if it helps.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

It's okay because it happened at tight lines so they might of not gotten any fresh shrimp in yet. Better when you get them fresh.


----------

